# Playing for Change, Bringing the World Together with Music



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playing_for_Change


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks Mark, they do Gnarls Barkley proud! :applause2:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)




----------

